
Show HN: Try, FormSubmit 2.0 with most advanced features - kesara9
https://formsubmit.co
======
karmakaze
I quite like the landing page. Very no nonsense with just well laid out text.
Could maybe have hand-written the HTML.

The only concern I had that wasn't clear on the landing page was some
assurance that the form endpoint wouldn't stop working. I noticed that you
have other business products and that FormSubmit could be offered and
supported this way indefinitely out of kindness, marketing, or lead
generation.

~~~
kesara9
I appreciate your concern and don't worry we never stop this service because
this is the best product of Devro LABS so far. And also we had several
acquisition requests as well. However, we decided to keep this service with
us. With FormSubmit 2.0 we introduced the sponsorship program. So you can help
us with this valuable service.

------
NoB4Mouth
Hi buddies! I like your concept and quickly tried it when i saw it on PH. My
website is still in development and when i included your link n my form i
haven't got any email from you in my box. that's it mean my website has to be
in production or online before it work?

~~~
kesara9
first thing: your form should open through a web server, FormSubmit will not
work in pages browsed as HTML files.

second thing: please don't forget to check your spam folder as well. Sometimes
FormSubmit emails get in there.

------
sharma_pradeep
What are the disadvantage of this approach?

~~~
kesara9
I can only see some advantages!

------
c1yd3i
How do you make money?

------
kaishin
Any plans to open source this?

